# Bell Tree Puppet Theater



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Rawburt (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like Tye is gonna murder that sock puppet.


----------



## Pear (Feb 3, 2010)

Truthfully, I had a good chuckle. I want to be in a satirical comic now. D:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I had a good chuckle. I want to be in a satirical comic now. D:


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Truthfully, I had a good chuckle. I want to be in a satirical comic now. D:


Haha, nice, hope to see more.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 3, 2010)

haha those are funny


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2010)

I require moar.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I require moar.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 3, 2010)

Win. xD


----------



## Miranda (Feb 3, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Micah (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

>


If that's supposed to be you, then who's the red guy in the first comic?


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 3, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

>


Tye fighting with a puppet comic would probably be the best thing ever.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 3, 2010)

I can make these all night.

And I don't know who the Red Guy is. Just call him Red Guy.


----------



## Princess (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahaha nice.


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 4, 2010)

*censored.3.0* year.  Sock puppet comics.  I require moar.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

>


You'll still make millions!


----------



## Princess (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoted for the truth.


----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2010)

*yawn*


----------



## beehdaubs (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

>


You don't even own a chair for your computer.  You must get tired standing up all the time.


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna see more red guy.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I wanna see more red guy.


I like the purple ghost better, personally.


----------



## Miranda (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes. More purple ghost.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 4, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Bogmire. The second boss in Luigi's Mansion.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so that's where the name is from. Thanks for telling me!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Epic. Truly epic my dear sir.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## coffeebean! (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

>


chuckle chuckle, giggle giggle, laugh.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeen desperately wants a comic made about her.


----------



## Princess (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

>


xDD
I need moree and moreeee


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 4, 2010)

Just pointing out the obvious and saying Macs can, in fact, play games. It's one of those stupid myths, like Christmas being a Christian holiday. Too lazy to make one of my infamous walls of text, so I'll refer you to an earlier post and another external reference.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^the post above me, while having a great point, just rained on my party of one :<


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

I guess GTA4 and Half Life 2 aren't games.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> I guess GTA4 and Half Life 2 aren't games.


I didn't say that any game not available for the Darwin/Mac OS X environment weren't games. Don't twist my words, please. Though, you can play both on Mac OS X, without Windows, using an open-source project intended to run Windows executables on UNIX systems known as WINE.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

BTW go shove your Wine up your arse. I can do all that directly.


----------



## Princess (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> BTW go shove your Wine up your arse. I can do all that directly.


O:
Epic


----------



## mariofreak! (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna be in one lol


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

mariofreak! said:
			
		

> I wanna be in one lol


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Based on a true story


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Based on a true story


You sit funny.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

I can't sit. I can only bend my body at an angle.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> I can't sit. I can only bend my body at an angle.


What about your left arm? YOu can't play N64 without two hands :O


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Telepathy like all cartoon characters.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that makes more sense than puppets with moving tongues.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

You'll only get the joke if you go to EDF.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> You'll only get the joke if you go to EDF.


I try to stay away from ED.



<small>_Try_ to. XD</small>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Based on a true story


I agree, Banjo-Tooie does indeed kick ass.

Nice comic there Bran, I like the "Me " part next to that :| face. XD


----------



## Hiro (Feb 4, 2010)

Make one with me!


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I wanna be in one lol


Lol,best one yet.Put me in one xD


----------



## easpa (Feb 4, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 4, 2010)

Rofl. This comics is the best I have see. Can you make one with me please.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> mariofreak! said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I wanna be in one lol


Epic.

Sad part is, if I were in one, I'd be a strip of bacon. :X (Most likely)


----------



## Josh (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice dude.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 4, 2010)

Ooh I wanna be in one as well... 
comic of Tye = XD


----------



## Vooloo (Feb 4, 2010)

Lol, I actually laughed.

I wanna be in one. xD


----------



## Zex (Feb 4, 2010)

I keep loling.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Vooloo (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

>


xDD

Awesome.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Feb 4, 2010)

win


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2010)

Best comic so far.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

To Tye:


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> To Tye:


No, the game was too hard for Tye. He got to the ghost training, then he lost...


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 4, 2010)

Niceeee!

Makee Moree!


----------



## lilypad (Feb 4, 2010)

hahahaha all of these are hilarious.


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> To Tye:


What theme do you have for Firefox? I need it. :O


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> What theme do you have for Firefox? I need it. :O


Heaven.Cube

It's pretty awesome. My personal favorite from looking at many Skins first hand.


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it looks awesome.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Tye, you jealous I have this awesome Firefox theme and you can't use it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Hey Tye, you jealous I have this awesome Firefox theme and you can't use it?


Um...no? It looks ugly to me, anyway. I used the iFox Smooth theme when I used Firefox, anyway. But I switched browsers for a reason. Why would I want to go back?


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh Tye, I can see the jealousy through your post quite clearly.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Tye, we have children in this site.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 4, 2010)

I don't get any of them.... Must be big kid humor. /o_o\


----------



## Thunder (Feb 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tye, we have children in this site.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


YAH WEL DERS NOTUGN RONG WIT GUYS KITHING IF IT WER GRLS U WOODNT HAV A PROB BESID EVRY1 IS LIK OLD ENUGH


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you've misunderstood, no one wants to see Tye's face. It's very offensive.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Oh Tye, I can see the jealousy through your post quite clearly.


You're a horrible troll, you know?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not a troll. He's telling the truth.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I can't read your post,l I'm being distracted by this awesome cube theme I have on the world's best web browser.


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd download it if I had 3.5, but I have 3.7


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The truth is that I have no reason to be jealous... I don't even use that browser. I used to, but I switched to a better one. >_>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What else is there for OS X?


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safari?


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean IE with no Flash?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safari, Firefox, Opera, Google Chrome, Flock, and many more. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about?! Safari has Flash. >_>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN ONLY PICK ONE OR ELSE WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH ALL THOSE BROWSERS


----------



## Micah (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Safari and Firefox on my Mac.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have Safari, Firefox, Chrome, and Opera. My boyfriend has even more, because he's a web developer and tests webpages in every browser. And by a web developer's standards, Safari displays webpages better than any other browser. Chrome comes in at second.


----------



## Pear (Feb 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Inside joke ahead.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's why everyone uses Firefox.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 4, 2010)

There hasn't been comics for three pages. /REAG


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because they haven't tried Safari or aren't aware that it displays web pages better. >_>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe they know Firefox is better and everyone develops for it.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried it, it's really confusing :C


----------



## AndyB (Feb 4, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> There hasn't been comics for three pages. /REAG


I know, I'm sad too. ):


----------



## ATWA (Feb 4, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Make one with me!


I actually laughed at how unfunny that was


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Safari isn't confusing at all. >_> It's because you're not used to it. =p


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Nonononononono, don't eff up this thread. Stop arguing.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TBT vs. IRL</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Yes, puppet comic duels!


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Okay Tye where's the camera?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Okay Tye where's the camera?


You don't wanna know man, you don't wanna know...


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 4, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It goes in reverse silly.

"Hey Perry, guess what?"
"Healthcare"
(angryface)


----------



## Princess (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanna be in one too :3


----------



## lightningbolt (Feb 4, 2010)

Put me in one...but everyone else wants to be in it..make one where there is a crowd of people


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

lightningbolt said:
			
		

> Put me in one...but everyone else wants to be in it..make one where there is a crowd of people


I'm was going to do that, in an insulting manner. Haven't gotten to it yet though.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 4, 2010)

I love this!
Great idea!!! xD
You are truly a puppet guy.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> I love this!
> Great idea!!! xD
> You are truly a puppet guy.


I have more puppets in the back of my Van.

Wanna see them?


----------



## Elliot (Feb 4, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> YouLittleElly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small><small>Only if im in it >:S</small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small></small>
Sure ;D I love your ideas.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm used to Safari and Firefox.

And Firefox is much, much better.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> I'm used to Safari and Firefox.
> 
> And Firefox is much, much better.


Don't you *censored.3.0*ing start that up again I swear to god


----------



## Gnome (Feb 4, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Just pointing out the obvious and saying Macs can, in fact, play games. It's one of those stupid myths, like Christmas being a Christian holiday. Too lazy to make one of my infamous walls of text, so I'll refer you to an earlier post and another external reference.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

Ignoring that guy I made this.






This is like, 4 memes in one or something.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Just pointing out the obvious and saying Macs can, in fact, play games. It's one of those stupid myths, like Christmas being a Christian holiday. Too lazy to make one of my infamous walls of text, so I'll refer you to an earlier post and another external reference.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Feb 4, 2010)

I didn't get it.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 4, 2010)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> I didn't get it.


Get what?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 4, 2010)

Epic comics man, keep them coming ;D .


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 4, 2010)

PurelyYoshi said:
			
		

> I didn't get it.


You'd have to go to a number of places to really get it. Namely ED and /g/


----------



## Hiro (Feb 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>TYE! Read at your own risk...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TYE! Read at your own risk...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Err.

:U


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

I really don't think Tye cares about MS Paint.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TYE! Read at your own risk...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GIMP > MS Paint

What do you think I used to make the comics I posted, anyway?


----------



## Pear (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm definitely not agreeing on the Mac vs. PC debate, but yes, GIMP does absolutely destroy MS paint any day.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

Paint.NET is better. But personally I just draw in MS Paint and do the other half of it in Paint.NET


----------



## Pear (Feb 5, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Paint.NET is better. But personally I just draw in MS Paint and do the other half of it in Paint.NET


Than GIMP or Paint?


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paint.NET is faster than GIMP and has a more friendly environment IMO.


----------



## Pear (Feb 5, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's better for spriting imo, (Less hoops to jump through) but lacks the more advanced features of GIMP.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 5, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>TYE! Read at your own risk...</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have Appleworks.
It does painting, word processing, and more!


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you know what it doesn't have?

<big>_*GAEMS*_</big>


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, someone still has AppleWorks? ._., That was discontinued around three years ago for the much more advanced iWork suite. XD It's probably one of the longest lasting office application suites. I'm pretty sure it was developed for Windows, as well...

Only thing I think iWork is missing from AppleWorks is a graphics editing application. There's a ton of free ones for OS X that are pretty cool, though.

@Bogmire - You know that's not true, so why keep posting it? In fact, before the hostile takeover of Bungie by Microsoft, it developed mainly for Mac. Guess Microsoft wanted Halo, which was going to be on the Mac, for themselves only, so they bought out the company, sucked the Halo out of it, and then released it from it's grasp.

Once again, here's that ] you probably didn't read, because you seem to have a case of Macophobia, the irrational fear that it actually can do whatever Windows can.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> @Bogmire - You know that's not true, so why keep posting it? In fact, before the hostile takeover of Bungie by Microsoft, it developed mainly for Mac. Guess Microsoft wanted Halo, which was going to be on the Mac, for themselves only, so they bought out the company, sucked the Halo out of it, and then released it from it's grasp.
> 
> Once again, here's that ] you probably didn't read, because you seem to have a case of Macophobia, the irrational fear that it actually can do whatever Windows can.


Stop being such a *censored.3.0*ing party pooper


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> @Bogmire - You know that's not true, so why keep posting it? In fact, before the hostile takeover of Bungie by Microsoft, it developed mainly for Mac. Guess Microsoft wanted Halo, which was going to be on the Mac, for themselves only, so they bought out the company, sucked the Halo out of it, and then released it from it's grasp.
> 
> Once again, here's that ] you probably didn't read, because you seem to have a case of Macophobia, the irrational fear that it actually can do whatever Windows can.


Can it install on a normal computer without going through a maze of hacking and have Apple busting down your door and throwing grenades at you?


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 5, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Microsoft>Mac     End of disscusion.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 5, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Can it install on a normal computer without going through a maze of hacking and have Apple busting down your door and throwing grenades at you?


Yup, it's actually pretty easy on an Intel-based system, as long as you don't have an unusual hardware setup (such as with some Dell computers, and many low-end manufacturers' hardware, where they cut a lot of corners). Though, it's technically illegal, there's not a way for them to know you've done it. You don't get the same hardware quality, but you can use the OS at least.

There was actually a company sued by Apple recently for shipping computers with OS X preinstalled. =p

Edit: Oh, yeah, forgot that two big requirements for installing OS X are a DVD drive (to install it) and a FireWire port. Both are pretty standard nowadays, though.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Shadow Jolteon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the amount of supporting facts in your post! <small>/sarcasm</small>


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

Shadow Jolteon said:
			
		

> Bogmire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so.

Also OS X is basically closed-source Linux with shiny graphics. No point in using OS X whatsoever.


----------



## Elliot (Feb 5, 2010)

Stop with the Mac and windows crap conversation.
More puppets!


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> Stop with the Mac and windows crap conversation.
> More puppets!


Okay fine. But hold on I'm reading ED's Fur******ry Portal.


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 5, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> I thought so.
> 
> Also OS X is basically closed-source Linux with shiny graphics. No point in using OS X whatsoever.


Running out of arguments, hm?

Points of using Mac are plenty, and it's nothing like using Linux. Even in it's Ubuntu incarnation, which is supposed to be user-friendly, it's highly overcomplicated if you want to operate outside the preinstalled stuff. Linux is a powerful operating system, but it's just not for normal use. The best use for Linux is probably for servers, and the only real similarity of the two OSes is their UNIX base.

The points of using Macs are an operating system that's secure, doesn't hide stuff from you, easy to learn and use, doesn't slow down over time, and it actually looks nice from startup to shut down. They also make it easy for both the beginners and the advanced to use.
_________________________________________________But, yes, let's stop with this debate and get back to the topic of this thread. =p The puppet comics are pretty funny. I like the expressions you make with them. XD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

The funny thing is more than half of you windows users own an iTouch or iPhone which runs on a Mac/Intel processor.


----------



## Bogmire (Feb 5, 2010)

Also there is no "Mac" processor, just Intel ones made for Mac. No difference.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Bogmire said:
			
		

> Also there is no "Mac" processor, just Intel ones made for Mac. No difference.


Soup bags, omnomnom.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to be included in this riffraff >:[


----------

